

Ask HN: US based iphone developers (companies or individuals). Anyone? - mg1313

Do you know some US based iphone developers (companies or individuals)?&#60;p&#62;Looking to develop an application but don't want to start learning yet another programming language...&#60;p&#62;Thank you.
======
ujjwalg
What kind of application you want to develop? We are NY based company
developing iPhone apps. We have currently 24 apps on the appstore. You can
click on my nickname for more information.

------
vaksel
US based iphone developer = you'll be paying out of the ass for a simple app.
Unless you are expecting your app to net you at least 6 figures, it's pretty
much not worth it.

You should do a sponsorship instead. Throw up a figure, and let a developer
who isn't an iphone developer do the job. The developer gets to learn a new
language, while getting paid. And you don't end up spending a ton of money.
Win/win for everyone

